# Whitask



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

The Whitask an oil products tanker built 1978 was a regular ship on the Mersey, bunkering many vessels for a very long time.
She eventually went over to the Humber River to lay up.
I am trying to find out what has become of her as I have been checking AIS and it reports non existence.
Checked Equasis to find out if she had been sold and renamed and it and it does not come up with anything.
Can anybody provide any further information about her.

Regards
Keith


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> The Whitask an oil products tanker built 1978 was a regular ship on the Mersey, bunkering many vessels for a very long time.
> She eventually went over to the Humber River to lay up.
> I am trying to find out what has become of her as I have been checking AIS and it reports non existence.
> Checked Equasis to find out if she had been sold and renamed and it and it does not come up with anything.
> ...


She is in Equasis as HUMBER MIST since 6.2009

Got her ID No. from Mirimar then added that to the Equasis IMO search and up she came as current name.

This may be a useful method as since Equasis upgrade earlier this month lots of ships history appears to have been deleted.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Bill for your quick response.
I agree with you about Equasis, seems to be a lot of information missing.
Checked on Sea Mithril a small general cargo vessel and it came up with nothing.

Regards
Keith


----------

